# [SOLVED][net] brak dostępu do sieci

## fotografik12

Hi!

Podczas instalacji miałem dostęp do internetu dzięki poleceniu net-setup eth0

Kiedy po instalacji zrestartowałem komputer, zalogowałem sie, okazało się że nie mam dostępu do sieci..

Jak je ustawić?

----------

## misiOr

Na podstawie tak wielu szczegółów, które podales - odpowiem tak: 

```
 vim /etc/conf.d/net 
```

----------

## ilny

Hm zaduzo to mi to nie mowi   :Wink:   napisz cos wiecej np. jak sie laczysz z internetem, skoro piszesz ze na livecd miales polaczenie z internetem czy skopiowales plik resolv.conf, czy masz obsluge swojej sieciowki w jajku itp.  :Wink: 

----------

## fotografik12

skopiowałem resolv.conf, w net-setup eth0 sam wszystko wpisywałem

----------

## Aktyn

 *fotografik12 wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Kiedy po instalacji zrestartowałem komputer, zalogowałem sie, okazało się że nie mam dostępu do sieci..
> 
> Jak je ustawić?

 

a to podczas instalacji zrobiłeś?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8#doc_chap2

No i czy masz wkompilowane sterowniki w jajku do swojej sieciówki?

----------

## fotografik12

nie, w gazecie według której instalowałem gentoo nic o tym nie było..

a czy w jajku są to nie wiem, mam genkernela..

----------

## ilny

 *Quote:*   

> nie, w gazecie według której instalowałem gentoo nic o tym nie było..

 

...ciekawe jaka to gazeta    :Wink:   :Laughing:  hmm pozostaje mi tylko napisac instalacja wedlug handbooka   :Wink:  a   *Quote:*   

> a czy w jajku są to nie wiem, mam genkernela..

  nie skomentuje   :Confused: 

----------

## fotografik12

tak więc jak sprawdzić czy kernel obsługuje moją kartę sieciową?

i jak ustawić ten internet?

----------

## ilny

napisz co to za sieciowka (nazwe chipsetu) jakiego jadra uzywasz, a co do genkernela to nie uzywalem...moze warto sie zapoznac z 

```
make menuconfig, make bzImage, make modules, make modules_install
```

  :Wink:  wlasnorecznie budowanie kernela nie jest takie straszne...

najlepiej jak zalaczysz livecd i wpiszesz lsmod, wylistuje ci to moduly jakie sa zaladowane, w nich powinienes znalezc ten od sieciowki no i oczywiscie to jako lektura http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4

----------

## fotografik12

oki, dzięki, napisze jak mi nie będzie chodzić..

sieciówke zdaje się wykrywa, w końcu genkernel..

----------

## Gabrys

Genkernel nie jest taki zły  :Wink: , tylko jest z nim trochę bawienia. Myślę, że jak już będziesz wiedział jaki moduł jądra jest odpowiedzialny za Twoją sieciówkę, to wystarczy dodać jego nazwę do /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 (albo jakoś podobnie) i wtedy jądro będzie ładowało ten sterownik przy starcie. Aby przejrzeć wszystkie moduły, które masz załadowane (w celu zgadnięcia, który odpowiada za sieciówkę) odpal na LiveCD lsmod. A nic się nie stanie, gdy wszystkie moduły, które wypisze lsmod dodasz sobie do rzeczonego pliku. Życzę powodzenia.  :Smile: 

A jeszcze zanim cokolwiek dodasz do tego pliku sprawdź za pomocą lsmod na maszynie z postawionym Gentoo (nie LiveCD) czy jądro jeszcze nie załadowało tego modułu. W takim przypadku olej wszystko co powyżej i szukaj błędu gdzie indziej. Może wystarczy np.

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

, które doda do uruchamianych przy starcie usług postawienie sieci?

W sumie wszystko jest  w handbooku  :Smile: .

----------

## ANTAL

Od samego początku nie działa mi sieć, pomimo, że eth0 zostaje wykryta. Nie mogę spingować serwerów nazw (unknown host), nie mogę połączyć się z mirrorami. Wielu potrzebnych mi rzeczy brak na live. Jeśli ktoś zechce mi pomóc, podam szczegóły

----------

## fotografik12

to skąd ty masz te live cd?!

----------

## Ratman

ANTAL co masz za sieciówkę?

----------

## Raku

 *ANTAL wrote:*   

> Jeśli ktoś zechce mi pomóc, podam szczegóły

 

może podaj je w nowym wątku, żeby jakiś porządek był na forum. Najlepiej podaj dodatkowe informacje: zawartość /etc/resolv.conf, twojego dostawcę internetu, czy ping adresów IP działa, itp.

----------

## ANTAL

 *Ratman wrote:*   

> ANTAL co masz za sieciówkę?

 

Realtek RTL8139(A) Fast Ethernet Adapter

Podłączenie do sieci Dialog 1MB (ADSL ?) tego adsl nie jestem pewien, poprzedni linux konfigurował jako eth0 a nie jako adsl czy pptoe...

----------

## qermit

- Odpalałeś dhcpcd eth0, jak już wykryło tobie sieciówkę?

- Czy ty masz wogule jakiegoś klienta dhcp zinstalowanego?

----------

## Ratman

używałeś genkernela, więc masz nie wkompilowane w jadro tylko jako moduł - sprawdź czy masz moduł 8139too.

jak masz to modprobe go   :Very Happy: 

masz modem ADSL czy na dzielonym łączu siedzisz?

----------

## ilny

a najlepiej dopisz ten modul  do /etc/modules.autoload/kernel* 

*twoj kernel

----------

## kicior

Załaduj driver i ewentualnie dodaj go do /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 żeby się automatycznie ładował

```
modprobe 8139too
```

wyedytuj /etc/conf.d/net tak aby zawierał twoje IP i bramkę - na pewno zmień te linie (inne najpewniej będą ok) 

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.0.227/24" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )
```

dopisz IP serverów DNS do /etc/resolv.conf -czyli co najmniej 1 linia w postaci 

```
nameserver 212.182.63.66
```

zrestartuj sieć

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

 ewentualnie 

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

 jeśli sieć sama nie wstaje po restarcie

Jak nie masz modułu to rekompilacja jaja i od początku

----------

## ANTAL

 *Ratman wrote:*   

> używałeś genkernela, więc masz nie wkompilowane w jadro tylko jako moduł - sprawdź czy masz moduł 8139too.
> 
> jak masz to modprobe go  
> 
> masz modem ADSL czy na dzielonym łączu siedzisz?

 

Genmkernela użyłem tylko przy pierwszej instalacji... Za drugim razem już nie... make menuconfig i cała reszta... I chyba nie dawałem tego jako moduł [M]... Normalnie zagwiazdkowałem [*]... Bo albo tu na forum albo w Podręczniku... gdzieś przeczytałem, aby właśnie na to uważać... na sieć... Co do modprobe 8139too... System wykrywa kartę sieciową. Na wszelki wypadek sprawdzę jak to tam wygląda z tym zagwiazdkowaniem... Ale raczej jestem pewienLast edited by ANTAL on Mon Jan 16, 2006 12:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ANTAL

podaję treść wpisu do /etc/config.d/net. Załóżmy, że mój IP ma postać: 192.168.0.227

Kod:

```

config_eth0=("192.168.0,227 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255")

routes_eth0=("default gw 192.168.0.1)

dhcp_eth0=("dns 1 dns 2 nontp nonis")

routes_eth0=(default via ip*.1")

fallback_eth0=("192.168.0.227 netmask 255.255.255.0")

fallback_route_eth0=("default via 192.168.0.1")

```

zawartość mojej /etc/conf.d/hostname

```

HOSTNAME=""

```

zawartość mojej /etc/conf.d/domainname

```

OVERRIDE=1

DNSDOMAIN="homenetwork"   ###tutaj mam jakieś duże wątliwości czy nie powinno być 217.30..... z którymś końcem

NISDOMAIN=""                       ### bo chyba nie mam NIS-u, przejrzałem dokumentację Dialogu, tobym coś na ten temat znalazł

```

co zawiera moja dokumentacja:

oprócz imienia i nazwiska, adresu zawiera następujące rubryki:

ip, maskę, dns1 dns2 

i toby było tyle...

Typ karty: Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter, zobaczył od razu, nawet nie musiałem dawać osławionego #modprobe 8139too

Kartę system widzi (wykonany był ifconfig_eth0) przed i po zapisaniu tych parametrów.

ale... to co przedtem napisałem... pinguje jedynie bramę, reszty nie. Przy starcie systemu nie ma uwag poza błędem ładowania 3c59x, jakiegoś błędu związanego z usbfs (patrzyłem uważnie czy czegoś na starcie nie zgłosi).Last edited by ANTAL on Mon Jan 16, 2006 2:56 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ANTAL

 *fotografik12 wrote:*   

> to skąd ty masz te live cd?!

 

ze strony gentoo (www.gentoo.org) z działu "get gentoo". Jest tam livecd 2005.1 i package

----------

## Raku

 *ANTAL wrote:*   

> podaję treść wpisu do /etc/config.d/net. Załóżmy, że mój IP ma postać: 192.168.0.227
> 
> Kod:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

to ci wystarczy, resztę bzdur wywal

 *Quote:*   

> zawartość mojej /etc/conf.d/hostname
> 
> ```
> 
> HOSTNAME=""
> ...

 

fajno by było jakoś nazwać swój komputer

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> co zawiera moja dokumentacja:
> 
> oprócz imienia i nazwiska, adresu zawiera następujące rubryki:
> ...

 

wysil sie więc i wpisz te dnsy do /etc/resolv.conf. Poprawną składnię tego pliku znajdziesz w man resolv.conf

----------

## qermit

 *ANTAL wrote:*   

> ale... to co przedtem napisałem... pinguje jedynie bramę, reszty nie.

 a co to za brama?

----------

## milu

Treść wątku bardziej pasuje tutaj więc przenoszę do Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## ANTAL

do germita:

default gateway...

do raku:

wywaliłem resztę bzdur... efekt taki sam jak był...

----------

## Raku

powtórzę się:

 *Quote:*   

> wysil sie więc i wpisz te dnsy do /etc/resolv.conf. Poprawną składnię tego pliku znajdziesz w man resolv.conf

 

podaj zawartość twojego /etc/resolv.conf. Napisz, czy możesz pingować adresy IP z internetu (np. 62.93.32.67).

----------

## noobah

Jeżeli możesz spingować bramę, to karta działa, problem leży z pewnością w DNSach, raku ma rację.

BTW tak to jest jak się nie używa handbooka tylko gaz....... 

Jak mnie coś interesuje (np. nowa dystrybucja linuksa) to pierwsza rzecz jaką robię to wejście na oficjalną stronę projektu i przeczytanie  FAQ / readme / install guide czy coś w tym stylu. O forum już nie wspomnę.

----------

## ANTAL

do raku:

Wysilę się wysilę... Chwila... I napiszę czy udało się spingować. Mam jeszcze tylko jedno pytanie: Do dyspozycji mam nameserwery dialogu i tepsy. Czy koniecznie muszę dawać tylko dwa (podstawowy i zapas) czy mogę zadeklarować np cztery... proszę o w miarę szyką odpowiedź, zaraz wracam do linuxa...

do zwirka:

Wcale tak nie nacisnąłem na gaz... Gdybym nie czytał uprzednio ani handbooka ani FAQ ani nie słuchał waszych rad, tobym nigdy nie wylazł poza wszelkie instalacje graficzne... Gdybym sobie tego nieszczęsnego handooka mógł wydrukować, tobym nie musiał o wszystko wszystkich pytać. Padła mi drukarka (fizycznie), to raz, a dwa latam jako yo-yo pomiędzy windowsem a niekompletnym jeszcze linuxem, z którego nie mogę wyleźć do sieci...

Karta cały czas działa, bez nejakich problemów, przecież ja o tym od początku piszę, że działa, tylko co z tego

----------

## Xax

 *ANTAL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> config_eth0=("192.168.0,227 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255")
> ...

 

Jezeli klepales to na forum recznie to jest szansa, ze sie pomyliles przy przepisywaniu, jezeli wklejales to masz blad (tak czy tak). W numerze IP masz przecinek przed 227.

Co zwraca (jako root):

ifconfig

route

Czy mozesz spingowac adres 213.180.130.200 (onet'a).

----------

## ANTAL

 *Xax wrote:*   

>  *ANTAL wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> config_eth0=("192.168.0,227 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255")
> ...

 

Byl inny glupi blad: 

```

nameserver=217.30......

```

a przeciez tam powinna byc spacja a nie znak rownosci... Widocznie wklepalem to jak automat, nie bardzo juz myslac co robie... Pozniej to zostalo i bruzdzilo... Serdeczne dzieki za pomoc  :Smile:  I przepraszam za brak polskich znakow. Pisze spod lynx'a  :Very Happy: 

----------

## milu

Już? Działa? To proszę przeczytać APEL!!

----------

## Raku

 *ANTAL wrote:*   

> do raku:
> 
> Do dyspozycji mam nameserwery dialogu i tepsy. Czy koniecznie muszę dawać tylko dwa (podstawowy i zapas) czy mogę zadeklarować np cztery...

 

możesz zadeklarować i 20, ale musisz mieć do nich pełny dostęp (możliwość zapytań rekursywnych). Wątpię, czy TPSA  jest tak łskawa, zeby klientom Dialogu udostepniać swoje DNSy.

----------

## ANTAL

Dzięki wszystkim za pomoc.  :Smile:   Mam tez inne pytania, ale tu z mojej strony [EOT]

----------

## Raku

milu: jak ma się stosować do apelu, skoro nie jest autorem tego tematu?

że zacytuję:

 *raku wrote:*   

>  *ANTAL wrote:*   Jeśli ktoś zechce mi pomóc, podam szczegóły 
> 
> może podaj je w nowym wątku, żeby jakiś porządek był na forum. Najlepiej podaj dodatkowe informacje: zawartość /etc/resolv.conf, twojego dostawcę internetu, czy ping adresów IP działa, itp.

 

a tak przy okazji:

Do ANTALa: już w moim pierwszym poście prosiłem o zawartość /etc/resolv.conf. Gdybyś podał WSZYSTKIE dane o jakie prosiłem zamiast teoretyzować, miałbyś problem rozwiązany w ciągu godziny a nie kilku dni...

----------

## milu

 *raku wrote:*   

> milu: jak ma się stosować do apelu, skoro nie jest autorem tego tematu?
> 
> że zacytuję:
> 
>  *raku wrote:*    *ANTAL wrote:*   Jeśli ktoś zechce mi pomóc, podam szczegóły 
> ...

 

 :Wink:  miałem na myśli autora pierwotnego posta (fotografik12) który odpuścił sobie chyba ten wątek.

W takim razie dodaję SOLVED i po sprawie

----------

